# Anyone want to RP?



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 22, 2016)

In all honesty, it has been waaay to long since I have RPed online so I figured why not make a post for one.  It would be a good way for me to make some online friends in the community.  I welcome anyone who wants to join... just please keep any NSFW in a privet chat for the sake of the forum rules.  Like I said, it has been way to long for me so forgive if I do not have the greatest starting point or setting.

Setting:  A modern city (for now to remain unnamed for simplicity and more room to world build)

_(Joseph, an anthropomorphic cat, lays asleep in a bar booth.  The bar does seems to be well kept but is strangely empty save for the white and brown feline, who periodically murmurs something untangible in his sleep.)_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Poke, poke. Joseph is curiously prodded by a figure hovering over him.

P.S. I am new to RP so don't know exactly what I am doing.


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

(not the best ref, but it'll do: www.furaffinity.net: Sage Reference Sheet by VAF

Sage entered the bar, bored and looking for something to do. he noticed the Feline asleep in the corner, but didn't want to disturb him.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Ev, perks up as she notices another figure inter the bar. He didn't seem to notice her. She slinks into the shadows and continues to watch.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*a distortion outside the bar occurs, a thing with red scales and massive wings laying face first on the ground*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph looks up between the prodding and the sound of someone entering, his eyes still holding a glaze of sleep.  "Mmm.. Yeess?.." He murmur in his half-sleeping state_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"What on Earth?" Ev says, temporarily distracted from the sleeping cat.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph's ears perk to the commotion outside, then a yawn escapes his lips.  "Wonder what that was..."  he lazily remarks still in a half in a sleep induced stupor._


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Let's go see!" Ev says with excitement.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*he lays on the ground, nearly unconscious*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_With another yawn, the feline stands and performs a full body stretch.  "Fine," a reluctant tone to he voice.  As he makes it outside he sees the injured creature outside,  "What happen to you?"  he remarks before throwing it's arm on his shoulder and pulling him up, "Let's get you inside."_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"You gonna live?" Ev asks as they take a seat inside.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

???: *the commotion brings him into consciousness again, with quite a headache* I think so.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"You wanna drink? Might make you feel better."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

???: *looking around, he can't tell what kind of place this actually is* Drink?


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"what?" sage rubbed the back of his head, apparently nodding off. he looked around and noticed the small group. "are you okay? anything i can do to help" sage asked, concerned as he walked over to join them.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

???: Where's my clothes? *he hides himself behind his large wings*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph helps the stranger into a seat at the bar before reaching over the bar and grabbing a bottle of  liqueur  "Yea drink... now what's your story?  Oh and you can help by grabbing some glasses for us. Please and thank you! <3" he points over the bar to some small glasses out of his reach._


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"You didn't have clothes when we found you so I assumed you was one of those nudist types."_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"You can take my jacket, but it might me a tad too small." Ev offers her blue pull over.


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"alright, i'll be back" Sage replied. sage went go off in search for some glasses behind the bench. after some sounds of things breaking, he comes back with four glasses "hope they don't mind the mess, but here we go!" Sage added, sitting down with everyone else.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"Meh, they shouldn't leave it unlocked and the lights on if they did"  Joseph pours the liquor the four of them._


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Thank you." Ev says as she takes her drink.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it alcohol? I try to stay away from that. *using his hands to also cover himself*


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"thanks" i reply, taking a drink. "nope, that's not alcoholic alright" i answer, looking at the drink somewhat pitifully.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"I don't mean to be pushy, but who are you and what happened to you?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*considering that these nice people are the first ones to not immediately point a weapon of some kind at him, he feels he can trust them* My name is Azrion, but you can call me Aiden if you'd like. And I think I'm going to stay here for a while.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"My names Ev, pleasure to meet you." Ev says happily waving her tail excitedly.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"Yes it is alcoholic... I think..."  He looks at the bottle before drinking a gulp of it "Ooh yea... alcoholic.... And feel free I often sleep in here... though its normally busier than this... strange.. oh well,"  He takes another large gulp to finish off his drink. _


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"Oh and I am Joseph by the way, glad to make your acquaintance!"_


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"nice to meet you, i'm sage, but everyone calls me sage. really!?! i could have sworn that it wasn't! oh well, guess it's not as strong as what i'm used to"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*he moves his arm past his wings to push the glass of alcohol to the center of the table, tilting his head at what Sage was saying* Where am I?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"A bar." Ev said as if it were obvious.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Quickly swipes the glass from to center to himself and takes a sip, "A nice bar"_


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"what's the name? i didn't bother to read it before just walking in and falling asleep apparently"


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Am I the only one here who is wide awake?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

You people haven't pointed a weapon at me yet. That's a nice change from the norm.


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"you probably are the only here that's awake. now, for what reason would i need to point a weapon at you? you haven't even TRIED to insult me" Sage remarks with a smile.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"The bar's name is Conquiescamus... I just like to nap... and I prefer love not war as long as I am not provoked <3"  The slender feline finishes off the second drink._


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Ya, where are you from that people always point weapons at you?" Ev asks setting her only half empty drink aside.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*opens his wings, hoping nobody will notice* Love and not war is nice. *looks to Ev* I've been places where people love their weapons and violence.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"A love for violence is an oxymoron..."  the cat's ears lay flat on his head as he pours himself another drink._


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"heh, i've been to a lot of THOSE places. although it might just be me, but it's the same difference. at least you're among friends or possible acquaintances now" you reassure him, not trying to pay to much attention to his wings.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*pets Joseph gently on the head*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Perhaps we should focus on finding Aiden some cloths." Ev said averting her eyes


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

??


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph's tail sways softly as he is petted, his ears quickly perking up before sipping on his third drink.  "Yes you seem to want some clothes, correct Arzion?"_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"We should go to someone's house, not mine I only have girl cloths."


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"hang on one second!" i take off my coat and lay it on the table. "hang on, i'll be right back!" i run out of the bar, and later come back wearing a pair of Black raver's pants, but carrying my own pants. "here, try these one, it's not much, but it's what i got." i offer the coat and the pants over to aiden.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

I can do fine without clothes. I don't exactly freeze. *still petting Joseph*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"I want to pet Joseph too!" Ev protests.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*hoping nobody is staring at his sensitive place*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph finishes off his third drink now, his face viably warmer as he purrs in content, his tail playfully swaying as he enjoys his petting _


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"You know, Aiden, you still haven't explained yourself clearly. Seriously, what's your story?" Ev says practically exploding with curiosity.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

I wish I knew why I was here, but I don't. Sooo.. *pets Joseph even more*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph lays his head down content with just enjoying being petted._


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"You don't know how you got here?! We need to figure it out, just like a mystery movie!" Ev looks through a pretend magnifying glass at the table "We must search for clues."


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"You don't know how you got here?! We need to figure it out, just like a mystery movie!" Ev looks through a pretend magnifying glass at the table "We must search for clues."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*brings his chair over to Joseph and hugs him*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_Joseph accepts the hug, snuggling close to his new meet friend "I agree with Ev... though I may be a little tipsy"_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Are you two even listening, if you are going to start making out please get a room."


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"I said I agreed with you"  His ears lay down, giving the look of a scolded child._


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"what do you mean? these drinks aren't even all that strong!"


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"I said tipsy not drunk thank you"_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

"Come on, lets go outside and see if there is anything strange." Ev said heading towards the door.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

Actually, I think I'm going to need that room. Mind if we get one together Joseph?


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"while i was back there, there was a room available, just saying." "i'll follow you" i stand up and follow Ev.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"Fiiine,"  the cat gets up from the comport of sitting, and follows Ev swaying his hips slightly before looking back with a wink "And as for that room well you gonna have to find it if you want one with me <3"_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Ev looks around the street outside the bar. Nothing seemed too out of place at first glance, just a regular city street.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*scratching his chin as to how exactly to find such a room as he follows them, his hands covering his sensitive place again*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 26, 2016)

(It appears I must exit for now, time for dinner and a movie. See you all later, sorry for the abruptness of my departure.)


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"if you want, i could show you where the room is, there might even be clothes in there for you" i suggest, waiting by the doorway to the outside.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> (It appears I must exit for now, time for dinner and a movie. See you all later, sorry for the abruptness of my departure.)


(Its all good maybe join in some other times ^^)


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"Silly Sage, that was most likely the employee lounge or something... I mean it was a bar not a hotel... I think..."_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

*remembering that he has 2 bottles of Fermentae* Hey, I have something!


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"that would make sense on why the coffee machine was in there" Sage reflected, "well, it's still a room, regardless" Sage started to pace casually. "what did you find?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

This stuff is called Fermentae, a popular drink back in Anduruna.


----------



## VAF (Apr 26, 2016)

"interesting, what's it taste like?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

It comes in so many flavors that I can't really say.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"Sounds fun...I wanna try" Joseph paws at one of the bottles._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

These are non-alcoholic. You can try it, fuzzy :3 *lets him have the Coffee Fermentae bottle*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_The feline takes a sip of it before sticking out his tongue "Bleh, coffee flavored."_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmm. Not sure what kind you'd like. I thought coffee Fermentae was interesting though.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_"I am honestly not picky I just don't like coffee or hotdogs," the cat starts to walk down the city street, every now and then a car passes or some lights flicker, the city glows with signs and adds for alsorts of products and services. _


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, how about this? *gives him the Strawberry Fermentae as they venture the city*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_He takes a sip before giving a large smile and drinking more "Mmm Strawberry! ~<3" _


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe you should come with me to Anduruna sometime and we can try all the flavors together? *puts his arm around him, his other arm busy covering himself*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_He giggles softly leaning into Azrion "Sounds fun... are you sure you do not want pants at least? hehe."_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't really know if I'd want pants.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 26, 2016)

(hey mind if i slide in? :3 i wont be disruptive to your rp)*Avax sat outside near the bar, rubbing his paws together to get a little warm, even though fur already provides this purpose. He let out a sigh and shuffled on his seat a little,contemplating on whether he should go inside or stay a little longer. He didnt like large groups of people, only reason being it made him feel vulnerable* Ah to hell with it *he gets up and zips his jacket up before going inside the double doors*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 26, 2016)

_He chuckles "Well it would do alot better of hiding your... sensitive spot than your hand seeing as it draws attention to it."  He sinkers a little as he urns the corner of the block. _


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 26, 2016)

But pants are restrictive. They can hurt sometimes. *he scratches his head embarrassingly*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> (hey mind if i slide in? :3 i wont be disruptive to your rp)*Avax sat outside near the bar, rubbing his paws together to get a little warm, even though fur already provides this purpose. He let out a sigh and shuffled on his seat a little,contemplating on whether he should go inside or stay a little longer. He didnt like large groups of people, only reason being it made him feel vulnerable* Ah to hell with it *he gets up and zips his jacket up before going inside the double doors*


As you enter the bar you find four glasses and a bottle of liquor, three of the glasses are empty and one remains half-full.  Some cloths seem to be left on the table as well, but outside of these things there doesn't seem to be anymore people here.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_The feline takes Azrion's hand and turns into an ally "Hehe true... and in all honesty... I never liked anything restrictive."  After saying this, Joseph pushes open a does with a 'Do not enter' sign._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*he reads the sign* Should we really be here?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

(OOC: Bored.  Mind if I join?)



Joseph1R2P3 said:


> As you enter the bar you find four glasses and a bottle of liquor, three of the glasses are empty and one remains half-full.  Some cloths seem to be left on the table as well, but outside of these things there doesn't seem to be anymore people here.



Kicking the beaten skateboard into his paws, he peers through the window of the bar and notices the distinct lack of people.  With a shrug, he enters the bar and takes a seat.  His nose twitches to the smooth smell of alcoholic beverages as he melts into the warm, welcoming lighting fixtures above him.  A satisfied sigh escaped his muzzle.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

(I have returned) Ev is standing a ways behind the others as she watches them come to a door. "I wonder if I should head back to the bar? I guess I will." Ev turns back towards where she came from.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(I wanna join, but I need help figuring out where you guys are at, please)


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I wanna join, but I need help figuring out where you guys are at, please)


(OOC: We're at some empty-ass bar.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Ev enters the bar to find some new faces. "Who you all?" She asks glancing at each of the newcomers.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_He chuckles softly "Dont't worry its just the back side of the bar"



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:



			(I wanna join, but I need help figuring out where you guys are at, please)
		
Click to expand...

_(I think everyone is now at the bar again.. and by the bar i mean a random empty bar XD_)_


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> Ev enters the bar to find some new faces. "Who you all?" She asks glancing at each of the newcomers.


He raises a paw, "Heya, I'm Rinku."


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"I'm Ev, nice to meet you!" Ev takes a seat and reclaims her half full cup.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "I'm Ev, nice to meet you!" Ev takes a seat and reclaims her half full cup.


He motions the bartender to fill a mug of beer as he fishes some cash out of his jeans, "So, what brings you to a dead place like this?"


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> As you enter the bar you find four glasses and a bottle of liquor, three of the glasses are empty and one remains half-full.  Some cloths seem to be left on the table as well, but outside of these things there doesn't seem to be anymore people here.


*steps over to a table and sits, placing my hands on them and having my phone out* what a wonderful way to spend my weekend. In some run down old bar


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Well, first a sleeping cat, then a dragon falling from the sky and a mystery to solve. That's about it."


RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He motions the bartender to fill a mug of beer as he fishes some cash out of his jeans, "So, what brings you to a dead place like this?"


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "Well, first a sleeping cat, then a dragon falling from the sky and a mystery to solve. That's about it."


He nods, with a unsurprised look on his face, "Not... the weirdest thing I've heard all day, that's for sure." He takes a sip, scanning the bar and noticing the wolf sitting at the table with his phone out, "Hey, you need a drink, pal?  I got money to burn."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(I guess I'll just play along with the scene, then)

- Oi, another "cup", please ?

(The Vietnamese accent of the low and deep voice comes from a shadowy corner of the bar, near the walls. A Dragon-like creature is sitting there, literally taking up 3 seats because of his overweight appearance, massive tail and gigantic wings. On the table are 3 glasses at the size of small jars, all empty, next to what appear to be his weapons : a massive Gladius with three sets of wings on the sides of the blade, and a really long Katana with a crescent guard and a blade colored in blood-red.
When the bartender comes to his table, everyone sees that all he has is very light cocktails with fruit flavors.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"So, after this drink, do you wanna help me solve me solve my mystery?" Ev asks her new acquaintance with excitement.


RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He nods, with a unsurprised look on his face, "Not... the weirdest thing I've heard all day, that's for sure." He takes a sip, scanning the bar and noticing the wolf sitting at the table with his phone out, "Hey, you need a drink, pal?  I got money to burn."


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "So, after this drink, do you wanna help me solve me solve my mystery?" Ev asks her new acquaintance with excitement.


He shrugs, taking another sip, "Eh, I've got nothing better to do.  So, what's up?"


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He shrugs, taking another sip, "Eh, I've got nothing better to do.  So, what's up?"


"Well, as I mentioned before, a dragon fell from the sky. He had no idea how he had gotten here and seemed to expect us to threaten to kill him." Ev takes a sip then continues. "He is off resting now and it is up to us to figure out how he got here."


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "Well, as I mentioned before, a dragon fell from the sky. He had no idea how he had gotten here and seemed to expect us to threaten to kill him." Ev takes a sip then continues. "He is off resting now and it is up to us to figure out how he got here."


He scratched his head in confusion, "You have any leads?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(The creature just sits back and observes the scene and the people in silence as he slowly sips the glass of cocktail, thinking.)

"Jeez, who would've thought orange and kiwi would make me think of Hawai ?"

(He takes another sip in silence, with a smirk, as the flavor dances on his tongue.)

"One does not simply come here and skip this... maybe I should ask for the recipe."


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"No, everyone got rather distracted with... other things." Ev giggles. "We should go ask the other dragon in the room if he knows anything."


RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He scratched his head in confusion, "You have any leads?"


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "No, everyone got rather distracted with... other things." Ev giggles. "We should go ask the other dragon in the room if he knows anything."


The golden retriever eyes the corner of the bar, "That rough looking guy?  Looks like he might total me if I say the wrong thing." He takes a gulp of beer, "Here goes nothing."
Rinku approached the dragon-like guy in the corner, raising a paw to get his attention before he spoke as if to not startle, "Heya, you know anything about a dragon falling out of the sky?"


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Ev watches from her seat. Ready to spring up if this guy pulls anything.


RinkuTheRuffian said:


> The golden retriever eyes the corner of the bar, "That rough looking guy?  Looks like he might total me if I say the wrong thing." He takes a gulp of beer, "Here goes nothing."
> Rinku approached the dragon-like guy in the corner, raising a paw to get his attention before he spoke as if to not startle, "Heya, you know anything about a dragon falling out of the sky?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(He looks up at Rinku and places the glass of cocktail down. His Vietnamese accent makes it hard for Rinku to really get the whole idea.)

- A Dragon ? Falling out of the sky ?... Sorry, no idea about it. You need something, though ?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (He looks up at Rinku and places the glass of cocktail down. His Vietnamese accent makes it hard for Rinku to really get the whole idea.)
> 
> - A Dragon ? Falling out of the sky ?... Sorry, no idea about it. You need something, though ?


"Nah, not really.  Just wondering; some poor dragon guy has some amnesia and we're trying to help him figure it out." He explained.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Ev strains her ears to try and hear what is being said across the bar.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

He grabs the glass of cocktail and pours it all down his throat ; after like 5 gulps, each about 6 or 7 seconds after the other, he places it back down, this time next to a bag of gold coins as his pay for the drink, he grabs his weapons : the Gladius in his right hand is placed on his shoulders, behind the back of his head, and the Katana (held backward) in his left hand is behind him, just above his tail.

- Say no more. My blades are yours.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He grabs the glass of cocktail and pours it all down his throat ; after like 5 gulps, each about 6 or 7 seconds after the other, he places it back down, this time next to a bag of gold coins as his pay for the drink, he grabs his weapons : the Gladius in his right hand is placed on his shoulders, behind the back of his head, and the Katana (held backward) in his left hand is behind him, just above his tail.
> 
> - Say no more. My blades are yours.


Rinku chuckled nervously, "Not exactly sure how necessary the blades will be, but whatever, heh." He gives Ev a thumbs-up from across the bar.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Ev perks up and approaches the others.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

- I always say so when receiving a contract to hunt down someone... well, not this time, I know, so... my bad. So, who am I working with here ?


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_Joseph comes from the back and walks over to the new group "Well hello! What brings you two to the Conquiescamus?  Was it my acquaintance Ev here?" _


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _Joseph comes from the back and walks over to the new group "Well hello! What brings you two to the Conquiescamus?  Was it my acquaintance Ev here?" _


Rinku nodded happily, "Sort of, she got me involved with this weird investigation going on with the dragon and such.  So, what happened?"


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _Joseph comes from the back and walks over to the new group "Well hello! What brings you two to the Conquiescamus?  Was it my acquaintance Ev here?" _


"Welcome back Joseph! Did you have fun? Wink, wink."


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Rinku nodded happily, "Sort of, she got me involved with this weird investigation going on with the dragon and such.  So, what happened?"


_ "Oh you mean Azrion?  Meh you won't get anywhere with him as it stands, seeing as he won't come out with out fire proof clothes"  The cat turns to Ev


Faunny C. said:



			"Welcome back Joseph! Did you have fun? Wink, wink."
		
Click to expand...

"And no we didn't thank you very much" He sticks his tongue out at her._


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _ "Oh you mean Azrion?  Meh you won't get anywhere with him as it stands, seeing as he won't come out with out fire proof clothes"  The cat turns to Ev
> 
> "And no we didn't thank you very much" He sticks his tongue out at her._


Ev sticks her own tongue out in return. "Ya, well we haven't made much progress on figuring out what happened. What should we do next?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*peeks around the door frame*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> Ev sticks her own tongue out in return. "Ya, well we haven't made much progress on figuring out what happened. What should we do next?"


_"My advise? Drop it, he seems plenty capable just a bit naked and lost" He reaches over he bar and grabs himself a beer as he speaks. _


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *peeks around the door frame*


_"And speak of the Devil and he shall appear" He sips his beer nodding towards Azrion. _


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

The creature perks his ears at the sound od the name Azrion. He smirks :

- Azrion ? Oh, that dude. I swear, it's like he eats magma and drinks lava for breakfast. Met him before. He was... meh.

He then glances to Ev :

- Let me see if I can talk to this Dragon guy with amnesia. I'm not a Dragon-- if anything, you can say I'm a Kangaroo-Bat crossbreed-- but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _"And speak of the Devil and he shall appear" He sips his beer nodding towards Azrion. _


"Oh, this is the dude?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*he still hides behind the door frame* Jin? Why are you here, of all places?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Hu? Never would have guessed you knew each other." Ev said glancing back an forth between Azrion and Jin.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "Hu? Never would have guessed you knew each other." Ev said glancing back an forth between Azrion and Jin.


"Yeah, this could be pretty beneficial to figuring out what happened." Rinku commented.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_The slender feline finishes off his beer before yawning "Well I think is time for me to retire.  I won't kick you out, all I ask is that you people have fun and please don't fight"  The cat sleepily struts into the back rooms_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _The slender feline finishes off his beer before yawning "Well I think is time for me to retire.  I won't kick you out, all I ask is that you people have fun and please don't fight"  The cat sleepily struts into the back rooms_


"Goodnight, sleep tight, don't let the dragons bite."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*he gives a slight frown to Ev* Huh?


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

i walk into the situation


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _The slender feline finishes off his beer before yawning "Well I think is time for me to retire.  I won't kick you out, all I ask is that you people have fun and please don't fight"  The cat sleepily struts into the back rooms_


"Sleep well, cat boy." Rinku waved, "So, now what?"


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"So, how do you two know each oth..." Ev stops mid sentence as another figure enters the bar. "Hi, who is you?" She asks.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he still hides behind the door frame* Jin? Why are you here, of all places?


- Just dropped by for a drink, not much.



Faunny C. said:


> "So, how do you two know each oth..." Ev stops mid sentence as another figure enters the bar. "Hi, who is you?" She asks.


Jin glances at the newcomer.


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Just dropped by for a drink, not much.
> 
> 
> Jin glances at the newcomer.


oh you guys are looking at me i am sorry if i intruded into anything


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

modfox said:


> oh you guys are looking at me i am sorry if i intruded into anything


"Oh, no problem, this is a public place after all."


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

modfox said:


> oh you guys are looking at me i am sorry if i intruded into anything


"It's cool, we weren't having an orgy or anything." Rinku joked.


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "Oh, no problem, this is a public place after all."


"gee thanks lads i will just grab myself a drink"


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Where were we? Oh right! So how do you two know each other?" Ev continues eagerly, paying little mind to the newcomer.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*Azrion telepathically tells them that it's night night for them*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Azrion telepathically tells them that it's night night for them*


(Should we all call it a night and come back tomorrow?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - Well, I met him a while back then. He dropped by my village for a short break before continuing on his way back home. What impressed me the most was how he found the forest near my village... flammable (glares at him)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(It's just afternoon in Vietnam, but sure, I'll wait for y'all)


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Azrion telepathically tells them that it's night night for them*


Rinku freaks the hell out, "Uh, yeah. 'Night, man!  That felt weird."

(Sounds good)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

(Hi, anyone here??)


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_The feline yawns as he enters the bar from the back rooms._


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Did you sleep well?" Ev asks as Joseph enters the bar. No one else was awake yet.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_The feline shrugs  "Meh I could always use more sleep."_


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"I guess we will just have to wait for the others, unless you want to go out and look for clues without them." (I have some ideas for where the plot could go from here either way, if you don't mind.)


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

_"I do need to tend to the bar for now... but feel free to go on ahead with out me" The feline gives Ev a warm smile._
(I honestly have no say in this because this mystery revolves around another person's character, as such any plot should be discussed with them)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"I guess I will poke around out there and see what I can find." (I will find a small clue just to get the ball rolling and we can deside what to do with it when everyone else has assembled.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Ev walks out of the bar, the air smells of a city and there is a brisk wind. She stoops to the ground and examines the sidewalk. She scans the pavement, toughing it with her paw. Nothing seems to be out of place at first and she begins to consider giving up, after all, it had been some time since the incident. But as she comes to the edge of the sidewalk she notices something, amongst the trash and dirt in the gutter, there is something gold and shiny. Ev reaches down carefully, so as not to dirty her paws, and retrieves a simple golden ring. It was not too dirty, showing it had not been there long. Examining it she found it had initials engraved along the inside. They read T. S.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(The creature, named Jin, wakes up from his seat(s) at the corner of the bar. He gets on the floor, then drops on all four and lets out a long yawn with his tonguebsticking out as he stretches his arms / front legs forward, with his wings wide opened, his ears perked up and his tail raised up high. He lets out a growl, with his head still low, and his ears now dropped down and flattered to the sides.)

JIN - Hey, yo... did I miss anything ?

(Everyone sees that when Jin stands on all four, his belly almost touches the ground ! One would have to wonder just how bad his eating disorder can be.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Well, we have our first lead... sort of." Ev walks over to Jin and holds out the ring. "I found this outside in the gutter. I have a strange feeling it belongs to who ever left our dragon here."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - I dunno... there seems to be nothing special about it... but, that's just me, I guess.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"The initials on the inside are somehow familiar. I know I have seen them somewhere." Ev looks at the ring ponderingly.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*he is sitting in a chair at the bar, and he is... well exposed in a way* It's not SO bad. I mean, nobody has pointed a weapon at me so far. *sighs*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he is sitting in a chair at the bar, and he is... well exposed in a way* It's not SO bad. I mean, nobody has pointed a weapon at me so far. *sighs*


(Hey, do you have any specific ideas for the plot or can I go ahead and make something up? I don't mind either way, just wanted to make sure.) "Azrion, check this out!" Ev says brandishing the ring towards him.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*the naked Rathalos tilts forward in his chair to peek at the ring* Where was it?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"In the gutter just outside. It has the initials S.T. on it. Dose that mean anything to you?"

(It dose not look like I can comment anymore. Is this happening to anyone else?)


(It says I am restricted from replying. I have no idea what that means. I will go investigate further. Go on without me. And I will return if I figure this out.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Ring with S.T. on it? Can't say I know anything about it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - How's the Dragon so far, anyway ? 'Cause he could've left any moment now and we'd still be here trying to mind his business. I dunno.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

(I am back, don't know what happened there.) "I think the initials might stand for Tyron Spades. (And yes I did switch them to S.T. by accident.), he is a leading member in organized crime in the area. Or it could be Taylor Swift, but that's unlikely."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

I really don't want to be mixed up with crime organizations. *he disregards that he is naked*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Maybe they mugged you. Or drugged you? I mean, you are missing your clothes." Ev says, now used to the fact that Azrion remains naked.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

I hope nobody minds that I'm naked. I gave up on trying to cover myself.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"It's totally cool. I'm a lesbian anyway." Ev says with a shrug. "I think I will go and see if Spades is behind all of this. Anyone want to come with me?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I hope nobody minds that I'm naked. I gave up on trying to cover myself.


JIN - You're not the only one.



Faunny C. said:


> (I am back, don't know what happened there.) "I think the initials might stand for Tyron Spades. (And yes I did switch them to S.T. by accident.), he is a leading member in organized crime in the area. Or it could be Taylor Swift, but that's unlikely."


JIN - What does a criminal have anything to do with a Dragon that fell from the sky ?... It just... doesn't add up.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

So we're just going to walk up to a crime lord and ask him about his ring?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"I have connections. And we can just say we found it and are returning it. While were at it we could press him for any info he has. Also, has anyone seen that cat?" Ev looks around noticing the absence of Joseph.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Ev is a criminal?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "I have connections. And we can just say we found it and are returning it. While were at it we could press him for any info he has. Also, has anyone seen that cat?" Ev looks around noticing the absence of Joseph.


JIN - Whoa, hold it there, "connections" ???


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Criminal, I prefer the term badass thank you very much, I'm an informant for the police. It's true, I had my paws in with Spades, that's how I know it is his ring. He and I haven't spoken in quite some time but I think I can still cozy up to him."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*has a plan that's NSFW, but will most definitely work* If he's a criminal, we don't take chances. We need a good plan that doesn't involve murder.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "Criminal, I prefer the term badass thank you very much, I'm an informant for the police. It's true, I had my paws in with Spades, that's how I know it is his ring. He and I haven't spoken in quite some time but I think I can still cozy up to him."


JIN - Riiight... well, I don't think anyone can go with you without raising questions and suspicions from that guy. Also, don't look at me ; I may be good at fighting and whatever, but I ain't just jump in and kick all their ass for no reason, nope.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Ya, murder probably wont work. But I have something that might..." Ev gives the others a sly glance, "Lets just say, I have some special feminine influences."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*huggles her from behind* Feminine influences you say?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Yup, I used to 'date' him. I had him rapped around my finger. He hasn't got a clue."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - I'm not sure if I like where this is going.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Don't worry, I won't do anything too crazy." Ev says with a dismissive wave.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

You had some heavy air quotes around that 'date'. You played him for a fool, didn't you? *picks her up*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"EEP! Hey were you goin with me? Uh, ya pretty much. It's kinda my job after all." Ev doesn't struggle against Azrion.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - (looks at the two) Wait, we're going now ?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Shouldn't we wait for Joseph? He has missed a lot."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't even know what the plan is. Where would you like to go, Ev?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Um, we should stop by my apartment first so I can change into something more fancy. Then we can head to Spades. I will go in first and butter him up, then once I get a confession from him, you two, if you want to of course, can burst in and apprehend him. The police will be overjoyed if we can get this done once and for all." Ev animates her words with exited hand motions.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Should we wait for Joseph? *stops right at the front doors of the bar, with Ev comfortably in his arms*


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Apr 27, 2016)

*walks by using  vape*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Ya, I think we should." (I have something to do now anyway. We can take a break and come back later.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

But would he really want to get mixed up in criminal activity anyways?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But would he really want to get mixed up in criminal activity anyways?


JIN - 60% of the time he won't, every time.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

"Hey, nerds, I'm here."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> "Hey, nerds, I'm here."


JIN - (Adele's "Hello") "Hello, how are you ?"


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> JIN - (Adele's "Hello") "Hello, how are you ?"


He pulls his earbuds out and puts them in his pocket, "Just thought I'd stop by, how's the investigation going?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He pulls his earbuds out and puts them in his pocket, "Just thought I'd stop by, how's the investigation going?"


JIN - Kinda got the idea about what to do, but still waiting for the others to reassemble.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah. But we need to go to Ev's apartment first.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yeah. But we need to go to Ev's apartment first.


"Fun stuff.  This is turning out to be quite the quest."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> "Fun stuff.  This is turning out to be quite the quest."


JIN - Kinda hope there'll be no fighting, though. I don't wanna take up arms more than necessary.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

(Sup. Sorry I have to keep leaving, unfortunately I have a life.) "Should we head out now? Is everyone coming?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't think Joseph is coming along. Point the way. *he opens the front doors*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Alright, it's not too far. Turn left here." Ev points down the road.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Nobody would mind seeing a naked Rathalos walking down the street, would they?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Na, it's the city, anything goes." The strange group walks down the dirty city sidewalk, cars rush past nosily and other pedestrians hurry around them.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Which way we go now?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Turn left at the next stop light."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

What kind of city is this that just lets naked Wyverns carrying ladies roam about? *he turns at the stop light like she said*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - What kind of city would bother minding that anyway ? Look, I'm all "one with nature" here myself. You think there can be any sort of clothes to fit your body, with your forelimbs being two gigantic wings like that, be my guest.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"Up ahead, turn down that little street and then my building is the first on the block. And would you mind putting me down before we get there? I don't want my neighbors to see me like this."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*puts her down* You didn't seem to hate it. *following her now*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - I'll wait for you outside then... wouldn't want anyone to see a Dragon-like beast wielding two big-ass swords and walking around like he's gonna murder someone's face off.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

"No, not so much, it was kinda fun!" Ev says to Azrion, "Ok cool." she says to Jin. The others enters the apartment building through heavy glass doors. The place is rundown looking but not a complete dump. "I'm on the second floor, follow me." Ev heads to a staircase and nods a tiger sitting behind the front desk.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

*he follows Ev, shyly waving his hand at the tiger*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(Jin just stays back and observes the scene in silence while trying to act natural, without provoking anyone or starting any unnecessary troubles.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 27, 2016)

They head to the second floor and stop at the last door at the end of a long hallway. "It's a bit messy, and small, I hope you don't mind." They enter the apartment. It is two rooms a kitchen dining room and a bed room. "Make yourself at home. I will be right back." Ev walks into the bedroom.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Home? *he tip-toes into the bedroom, trying to see what's in her closet*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"You wanna see what I have in here?" Ev asks, noticing the dragon following her.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Do I get to live here? *sits on her bed*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Uh, I guess if you want to stay until we find some other situation for you, you can. Better than the bar." Ev opens her closet and pulls out a long white dress.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Why would we need to dress fancy for a criminal?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Why would we need to dress fancy for a criminal?


JIN - She's goin' on a "date", remember ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd rather just punch the guy into submission.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"People in organized crime are different, they are sophisticated, especially if they are a boss." Ev takes off her shirt reveling a tank top underneath and slips on the dress over her shorts. Then takes them off making sure to keep herself hidden.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

And how do I get in? Nothing sophisticated about being naked.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Let me see if I have anything for you." Ev rummages in her closet. She pulls out part of a rumpled tuxedo. "Now for pants..." after a few moments Ev retrieves the rest of the ensemble.


(My account is messed up again. I am going to talk to the admin about it.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks a bit rumpled. *lays back on her bed*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

(Back for now) "It should be fine. What do you think about posing as my bodyguard?" Ev says attempting to straighten the suit before handing it to Azrion.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I probably wouldn't look like a bodyguard.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"What do you suggest? Put that on, we don't have all day. And it should fit fine."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

(Ima go to bed, I don't feel the greatest right now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> (Back for now) "It should be fine. What do you think about posing as my bodyguard?" Ev says attempting to straighten the suit before handing it to Azrion.


JIN - Don't bother with me, lady. Trust me, there's nothing in this world that can fit me at all.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Ima go to bed, I don't feel the greatest right now)


(That's totally cool, go ahead. Hope you feel better and I guess see you tomorrow.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Ima go to bed, I don't feel the greatest right now)


(Help yourself, man.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he puts the tuxedo and pants on as best as he can* Do I look snazzy or am I missing something?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - Beasts like you and me really don't go well with clothes, trust me. If I were you, I'd rather be "naked".


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Ev looks him over. "You look fine, a rumpled suit is less noticeable than no clothes at all."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I suppose.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> Ev looks him over. "You look fine, a rumpled suit is less noticeable than no clothes at all."


JIN - I'm just gonna stay back and let you do the talking. And by that, I mean, I'll stay out of sight and only jump in to kick their @$$ at your signal.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

And we're not killing anybody this time.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Great, looks like we are ready to go. Spades lives near the center of town on the second floor of his restaurant. It shouldn't take us long to get there, just follow my lead." Ev speaks as she grabs a handbag of the counter and walks to the door. "Let's go!"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

What's in there? *pointing to handbag*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Lipstick, wallet, cellphone, and this," Ev pulls out a taser. "Better safe than sorry." They exit the apartment and head in the direction that Ev says, towards the center of town.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I only hope this goes well.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - Uh, quick questions... One : what does this guy has anything to do with the Dragon that fell out of the sky ? Two : why didn't you capture him earlier, and only now, after finding a ring that you think belongs to him ? And three : is there any reinforcement or backup, other than the three of us ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And we're not killing anybody this time.


JIN - Yeah, sure, but don't blame me if anything gets out of hand in the first place.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm just doing whatever. Ev wants to see a criminal about his ring, then so be it.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"To answer your questions, Jin, I am not sure yet how Spades and Azrion are connected, but Spades wouldn't just go after anyone, there is something more goning on. And the reason I couldn't apprehend Spades is because we couldn't get any concrete evidence to use against him  that wasn't just swept under the rug by corrupt elites. I knew the ring was his all along, but didn't want to tell you all right away. Finally, if there is any trouble, police should be there asap."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I fell from the sky from a rift. How can criminals be behind that?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Ev stops in her tracks, "Rift? You didn't say anything about a rift. We were under the impression that you were attacked while flying." Ev thinks for a moment. "What do you think we should do? I mean Spades was definitely in the area at the time, but this really complicates things."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd say do whatever. If you think Spades knows something, I'll help. *shrugs*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"All righty then, I guess we will stick to our plan and see if any good comes from it." Ev continues to head towards Spades headquarters.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he follows behind her, being quiet like a bodyguard*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

The party of three walk briskly, the sun was just starting to set and the streets were teaming with life around them. They walked a while until they neared there destination. "See that building across the street? That's the place. Azrion, you're with me, Jin, come in a moment after us and wait in the restaurant. If trouble brews, the people in the restaurant will be told to leave because the chef is ill and the food may be contaminated. That will be your signal that something is wrong. Got it?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - On it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Alright. On your say.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Lets do this thing!" Ev and Azrion walked into the restaurant, they were greeted with the smell of various foods and a dapper looking dog at the door. "Ah, Ev here to visit Mr. Spades today? It has been a while." the dog says with a smooth British accent.
"It has been a while hasn't it. And, my good sir, you are correct, I am interested in meeting with my old friend once again." Ev puts on a much softer and more playful voice.
"Right this way madam." The dog leads them through the restaurant and up a red carpeted staircase.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he steps behind Ev, unsure of what's going to happen*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

(Jin remains outside, wandering around the entrance aimlessly as if waiting for someone in there to come out, until they're out of sight. He then enters the scene and takes a seat to act like he's just one of the customers.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

The dog nods and returns downstairs when they reach the hallway at the top of the stairs. At the end of the hallway is a heavy looking door, laughter can be heard from inside. They approach the door and Ev knocks a few times. "Spades darling, it's me." She calls through the door. The room momentarily quiets. The door swings open reveling a fierce looking Doberman. He smiles a toothy grin at Ev. "Ev, what brings you to my lovely home today? Come in, come in." He says with a heavy New York accent. Inside several dogs of all breeds sit around a table playing card. Their faces darken when they see Azrion.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he remains as if he wasn't being ridiculed, his arms behind his back as he follows Ev*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Whos this guy?" Spades asks an accusing tone in his voice.
"He is my bodyguard. I have felt less than safe as of late."
"I don't like him, get rid of him, he's no good for you."
"Now Ty, that's no way to act." Ev says taking a seat around the table.
"I told you not to call me that." He says defensively.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*stands by her seat, not looking at anybody as he thinks to himself that Spades may be jealous*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

(Jin still waits downstairs, in the dining area. He just feel lucky to have been able to pick a table near the corner, so he could avoid three quarters of the customers looking at him and the weapons he carries with him with curious eyes. On the table is only a plate of fried rice that he just ordered earlier to blend in with the crowds and avoid Spade's spies in the area, if there's any.)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"So, what's with the little visit?" Spades asks, taking the seat next to Ev.
"This." Ev retrives the ring from her purse. "I found it out on the sidewalk. I thought I would return it personally." She hands the ring to Spades.
"Ah, I have been lookin' for this." He says slipping it on.
"So, what have you been up to, baby? I mean, I have heard some rumors... about dragons." Ev puts extra infuses on the word "dragons".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he raises a brow, not sure where Ev is goin with this*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Where did you hear that, I don't like that you know that."
"Oh, just someone. But it's no big deal, no need to get yourself all worked up about."
"What do you know?" He asked with an urgent tone in his voice.
"All of it." Ev says smugly.
"Oh this is bad, this is very, very bad. If the coppers find out I'm sellin' dragon scales... it'll be the slammer for us all!"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he had no idea that selling dragon scales were illegal, but he wants to say something*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

So that's it! Ev thought. Dragon scales couldn't be sold without a permit, with them highly valued for aesthetic and medicinal purposes, they had become a hot item on the black market. Spades through up his paws in frustration. "How could this have happened!? Who knows who else knows." Then he stopped and turned slowly to Azrion, "You." he said. "I knew I remembered you. You were the one that got away!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

((I'mma stay silent until you guys signal))


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((I'mma stay silent until you guys signal))


(Cool)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

And what if I said I never met you, Mr. Spades?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Spades fur bristled, "I... you... ARG! Ev, what is the meaning of all this!? You know what, never mind, just get them out of here!" In the restaurant several men stood, and upstairs a large German shepherd grabbed Ev from behind and two wolves surrounded Azrion.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

(Jin's perks his ears at the yelling sounds upstairs and the sudden change of scenery, expecting the signal to come any second now.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*looking to the wolves, then back to Spades* How do you know me? I've never met you before?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

The dog from the front door called out over the noise in the dining area, "Excuse me everyone, I am sorry to say, the restaurant is closing early tonight, the chef has fallen very ill, the food may be contaminated. We are very sorry."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh noes. Lets just be calm about this, please?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - Oh really ? (stands up, grabs his weapons, then rushes upstairs and kicks open the doors of the room Ev and Azrion are in) Police here ! Drop your weapons ! (playfully winks at Ev, then glares at Spade with both his swords pointing at him)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*sighs* Wish it wasn't like this.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"What the..." Everyone in the room freezes. "Now officer, this isn't what it looks like, right Ev, were just havin' a bit of fun. I didn't mean no harm by it."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*he has a devilish grin on his face as he pulls out his Data-Scroll* Yeah, officers. Definitely not what it seems.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Wha?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*looks to Ev* Now what?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Let's kick there butts!" Ev stomps on the foot of the dog holding her. He yelps in surprise and stumbles backwards.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (rushes in and beats them up with his bare fists and legs) RULES OF NATURE !!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I..! *he didn't exactly want violence, so he slowly walks out the door*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I..! *he didn't exactly want violence, so he slowly walks out the door*


JIN - (tries to hold Spades at the latter's neck against the wall when he sees Azrion) Hey, don't wander off or they'll get you !


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Don't touch Spades, he's mine." Ev calls to Jin as she utilizes her taser one of her canine attackers.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> "Don't touch Spades, he's mine." Ev calls to Jin as she utilizes her taser one of her canine attackers.


JIN - Oh, fine, here's your ex-boyfriend (violently throws him away, making him land on the table with his face, then turns to wreck the other henchmen) "Who let the dogs out !?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*sighs* This was a dumb idea. *holds Spades down on the table with a scorching grip*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Thank you, I will take that from here" Ev approaches Spades. "Tyron Spades, you are under arrest for the illegal acquiring and sales of dragon scales." She takes handcuffs from her purse and cuffs his paws behind his back.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*his grip heats to the point of burning his flesh* I want my scales back...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (finishes his fight with one final bash of two dogs' head against each other) Well, that was easy ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *his grip heats to the point of burning his flesh* I want my scales back...


JIN - Azrion, remember, no violence...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, toss that notion out the window. *he has a disturbing laugh as he rends his flesh with flames* Hehe... Give me my scales, ***hole...


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"You'll never find your scales!" Spades retorts. They hear sirens outside.
"Alright, lets go. I think your ride is here." Ev walks him out the door and down the stairs. Police were waiting to retrieve them, apparently a restaurant goer had reported suspicious behavior.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (glances at Azrion and gets shocked at what he's doing) Yuck !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

*sighs* I guess I have to grow new ones... *his hand has boiling blood on it*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

As Ev hands over Spades to the police, he has one final thin to say "I'll get you, all of you! You will pay for this!"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

You can try, sweet stuff. *winks to him before smearing his face with his own boiling blood* See ya soon ;3


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Well that was fun! But I guess this is were we part ways, unless Azrion is going to take me up on my roommates offer,"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought I already took up on that offer? *scratches his head with his clean hand*


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"Alright, well bye Jin, it was a pleasure working with you. I am sure the police will award you for you service, you too Azrion."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

Do we really have to say goodbye so soon?


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"I think tonight we should all get some rest, maybe we can meet up again another time."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 28, 2016)

I forgot the way to the apartment.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 28, 2016)

"It's ok, just follow me." (I have to go, see you all later.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 29, 2016)

JIN - Well, I guess I'm back to the bar. Let's see if that cat Joseph or anyone else has waken up yet. Got quite the tale to tell.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

_Joseph yawns softly in boredom, his claw circling the rim of his drink as he slouches at the bar._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 29, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _Joseph yawns softly in boredom, his claw circling the rim of his drink as he slouches at the bar._


(Jin arrives shortly later and opens the door in a rather cocky manner, almost slamming the door at the wall as he walks in and sees Joseph.)

JIN - "Hello, it's me~ I'm in California, thinking about where I'm gonna eat~"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

*he stops following Ev as he has her apartment marked on his Data-Scroll now, and heads on over to the bar again*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin arrives shortly later and opens the door in a rather cocky manner, almost slamming the door at the wall as he walks in and sees Joseph.)
> 
> JIN - "Hello, it's me~ I'm in California, thinking about where I'm gonna eat~"




_The cat looks in surprise to see a guest "Why hello there!  Wasn't you in here the night before?" The feline sips from his glass as he lounges back against the bar._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 29, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _The cat looks in surprise to see a guest "Why hello there!  Wasn't you in here the night before?" The feline sips from his glass as he lounges back against the bar._


JIN - Of course, it's-a me, Jin~ just returned from a mission with Ev ; she's some sort of secret agent that we had no idea about.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

*he is already back at the bar's front doors, opening it with his dirty hand, getting blood all over the knob*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he is already back at the bar's front doors, opening it with his dirty hand, getting blood all over the knob*


(Jin turns around at the sound of someone opening door and sees Azrion again.)

JIN - Oh, it's you ? Thought you'd stay with Ev ?


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

_Joseph grins slyly "She did see over enthusiastic about the investigation"_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

I didn't want to follow her again. I'd probably get mixed up in another thing. *sits down tiredly in a chair*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

_"Aww wasn't she fun though?"  The feline remarks coyly before sipping a bit more of his drink._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

*holds his bloody hand out to Joseph* Does this look like it was fun?


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

_Joseph looks mildly uninterested at the hand "What's the story there?"_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

*notices his uninterested look* I don't think you'd really care.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

_The feline sips on his drink "I don't care about the blood... I do care about the story you have to tell." He pauses to take another sip "Oh and please wash your hands next time, blood is so unhygienic"_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

Ev would be better at telling the tale, I'm too tired for this.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 29, 2016)

JIN - I'm just gonna help myself with a drink...

(He gets back to the seat(s) at the corner, places his weapons on the table, and sinks back into the shadow.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

*he hasn't eaten in about a day, nor drank anything, this makes him tired so he lays his head on the table*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 29, 2016)

_The feline gives out a sigh before walking around to the other side of the counter "Mr. Jin right? What's your poison? And what kind of food do you like Azrion?"_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm a carnivore, think of something. *he raises one claw, poison can be seen dripping from it* I've got poison right here...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm a carnivore, think of something. *he raises one claw, poison can be seen dripping from it* I've got poison right here...


(Jin bares his fangs in a rather aggressive and intimidating manner ; venom drips out of his fangs and drops on the floor, melting through the floor like acid corroding through metal.)

JIN - I got my own "poison", too, thank you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 29, 2016)

*his claw quickly falls down as he starts snoozing on the table*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_Joseph shakes his head "Its slang for what would you like to drink,"  He starts walking towards a doorway behind the bar "Think on what you want to drink, I'll be making some food."_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2016)

JIN - Hmph... thinking he's so cool... (checks the menu) orange, pear, lemon and grape in one glass of cocktail ?... "Sour Shower" ?... I'm going for 3 glasses of this.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 30, 2016)

*he drools on the table, pretty much passed out*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_After a moment Joseph come back out and starts mixing Jin's drink before sliding the cocktail over to Jin "There you go good sir,"  The feline goes back into what can only be the kitchen._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2016)

JIN - (takes a big sip) Holy sh** this is good... I'm so adding this to the recipe at home.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_After some time Joseph comes out with two plate with a hardy steak on it with some loaded baked potato on the side covered in crumbled bacon and places it infront of the two guest "How is this for ya?"_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 30, 2016)

*he's so tired he can't smell it, instead he snores*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_"Well i guess this will be my plate instead."_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2016)

JIN - Thanks, just what I need... (takes another sip of cocktail, then proceeds to get down with the plate of food) whew ! Now we're talkin'.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_"Happy to see some body appreciates me"  Joseph teases before cutting into the steak and taking a bite._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _"Happy to see some body appreciates me"  Joseph teases before cutting into the steak and taking a bite._


JIN - I always appreciate foods (chuckles)


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_Joseph chuckles softly raisng his glass "I can toast to that"_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _Joseph chuckles softly raisng his glass "I can toast to that"_


JIN - (raises his glass with a smirk) Toast, baby (drinks the glass up)


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 30, 2016)

_The slender cat dowms his drink and returns to eating._


----------



## Dazreiello (May 2, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he's so tired he can't smell it, instead he snores*


Suddenly a dragon with quite a dark demeanor walked right into the bar. Hardly bothering to use his hands to open any doors in the way. Seems like Obstacles such as doors were too mere for him to bother as he just walked into the door, letting it swing open with his body alone. Wearing a black Victorian Trench coat, a long and tapered undershirt that was opened a bit widely at the top where a fishnet under shirt could be seen. He word finger-less gloves beneath his long sleeves and seemed to have somewhat of a permanent smirk on his face. 

He suddenly only walked up to the sleeping Rathalos, as if nothing unusual could be seen about his behavior. Coming up and smacking Azrion awake, until they conversation, the reason was a mystery.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 2, 2016)

(Jin is just about to interfere, but as he sees that the two dragons seem to know each other, he only switches his seat and pretends like the current one is too dark for him, and observes the two from a distance to see what's the deal with Azrion falling from the sky through a rift.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 2, 2016)

*sighs before he looks up from his face-table nap* Huh? Why are you slapping me D:


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (May 2, 2016)

_The smaller creature among present company, the feline gives a small cough "Ahm... Hello, what can I get you?" _


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 3, 2016)

(_Tony O' Fallon, an anthropomorphic panther, pulls into an alleyway behind the bar with his 70' Dodge Challenger. He swings open the door and climbs out from the low sitting car and stretches as he cleverly pushes the door close with his tail. He casually walks towards the end of the alleyway and comes around to the front enterance of the bar._)
Tony: Well...huh...Eh, I guess I'll try something different. It won't kill me to do something different.
(_Tony walks into the front enterance and is met with a very crowded bar, but the crowd seems warm and friendly to him. He walks over to the bar itself, pulls up a bar stool and sits down. He looks around for the bartender, and once he makes contact with him, he waves him over._)
Tony: Excuse me, do you have any Coors here?
(_The bartender nobs and walks down the bar. A few second later, he places a mug with a frost head on top of the amber colored liquid on the bar._)
Tony: (_with a suave smirk_,_ sliding the mug towards him_)...cheers!
(_The bartender walks away to take care of other customers. Tony looks around, taking in the atmosphere, and by chance if he should recognize anybody in here._)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

(Jin glances at the panther from a distance, observing all that he has to show, and smirks in silence, with his glass of cocktail inhis hand.)

JIN - Heh... weirdo.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 3, 2016)

(_Tony glances around, but when he realizes he doesn't know anybody here, he figures he is on his own. He didn't mind that a bit, he was to being on his own in a crowd of strangers...but he has this strange feeling that somebody is watching him. He is not psychic or anything, he just has this feeling that somebody is watching him just for being in this kind of crowd. He takes his mind off the thought and drinks some beer while quietly humming a Benny Goodman tune to himself._)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

(Jin minds his own business with his glass of cocktail. The only thing he expects now is some sort of bar fight, but apparently everyone is too peaceful, and he's the only one in the bar that is armed with a massive silver Gladius and a smaller, slender-bladed silver Katana. Another sip of cocktail down his throat, then Jin proceeds to polish the blades of his weapons. The lights from the bar, when come in contact with the blade of the Gladius, are reflected outwards like from a surface of prism, giving the blade a shining and sparkling look of a diamond.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

*the light shining from Jin's Gladius hits him right in the face, forcing him to wake up* Ah! What is that?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *the light shining from Jin's Gladius hits him right in the face, forcing him to wake up* Ah! What is that?!


JIN - (startled at Azrion waking up) What ? What ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

*the light is still shining in his eyes, he raises his arm up to block it, now reflecting off of his Crimson scales* Is that your sword thingy?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

JIN - (notices that his Gladius is reflecting the lights and messing with Azrion's eyes, and quickly puts it away) Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

*now that he can finally see, he notices 2 new visitors, 1 familiar, the other not so much* How long was I asleep?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *now that he can finally see, he notices 2 new visitors, 1 familiar, the other not so much* How long was I asleep?


JIN - Probably "OVER 9 HOURS" or more, I dunno.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

Eh, that enough sleep. *gets up and sits over with Jin, then points at the bar* Who's that?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

JIN - (looks at the Panther) Dunno, some swaggy dude.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

How long has he been here?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> How long has he been here?


JIN - Just a couple of minutes ago, not much. Meh.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

And how long has he been here? *points to the dragon that has a dark demeanor*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And how long has he been here? *points to the dragon that has a dark demeanor*


JIN - Longer than the Panther. Also the one that smacked you awake, as if he knew you. I was about to interfere, but I had no idea what his deal was, so I just stayed behind.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

I know who he is, he's my friend, but I'm not sure why he would slap me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I know who he is, he's my friend, but I'm not sure why he would slap me.


JIN - I bite my brother's tail to wake him up. Slapping is still "polite", bruh.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

*he chuckles a bit* I'm going to guess your brother is a heavy sleeper, huh?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he chuckles a bit* I'm going to guess your brother is a heavy sleeper, huh?


JIN - Nope, that's to get back at him for stomping on my tail to wake me up the other day.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

Seems painful. *consciously grasps his own tail, and rubs it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Seems painful. *consciously grasps his own tail, as rubs it*


JIN - (bares his four sets of fangs) We Void-Walkers got quite the infamy for our bites, hehe...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

*looks at his fangs rather intrigued* Infamy?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *looks at his fangs rather intrigued* Infamy?


JIN - We can absorb our prey's life force with the bite like Vampires, and at the same time turn their insides out with a pretty nasty venom... now, in case you wanna ask me what about my brother : he's perfectly fine. We can control when and how much the venom drips out.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

Can the venom hurt your own kind?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can the venom hurt your own kind?


JIN - Yeah, it can, though we're more resistant to it than the mortal races, and the other demonic races are twice as vulnerable to it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

Didn't you once mention that things were hunting your kind for your venom and stuff? *he said quietly*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Didn't you once mention that things were hunting your kind for your venom and stuff? *he said quietly*


JIN - Well, I'd assume they need our blood to terrorize the mortal races.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

Who needed your blood?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Who needed your blood?


JIN - They're called "Soul-Downers", the nastiest of the biggest sons of bitches of the underworld.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 3, 2016)

Soul-Downers? What's their story for terrorizing mortals?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Soul-Downers? What's their story for terrorizing mortals?


JIN - They seek to drown, or "down" the entire world, in eternal nightmares, turning all the mortal races into their mindless slaves. The venom in our blood, once into a victim's veins, will bypass the entire immune system and attack the nerve system, severely weakening the mental resistance, which leaves the victim vulnerable to nightmares, hallucinations and such. That's where those monsters strike.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Nightmares... *he ponders at the very mention of such a word*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

JIN - I have a severe problem with sleep paralysis too. Yup, definitely not good.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

No, not those kind of nightmares. Back in my world, Nightmares were horrible things that lived only to kill us.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> No, not those kind of nightmares. Back in my world, Nightmares were horrible things that lived only to kill us.


JIN - So, you mean, in your world, "Nightmare" is literally a living creature of sort ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Yes, they live just to kill us. For a while, they were gone, but recently... something brought them back.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yes, they live just to kill us. For a while, they were gone, but recently... something brought them back.


JIN - How is it that they only live to kill your kind ? What's the deal with them ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Well, I'm a DreamKeeper, they're Nightmares. Similar to light and dark at its simplest description.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Well, I'm a DreamKeeper, they're Nightmares. Similar to light and dark at its simplest description.


JIN - "Dream-Keeper" ?... Hmmm, interesting...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

It is?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

JIN - I dunno the details, but if your job is to help ward off the troubles and keep people sleep better, then... you got my vote. At least, that's what I think your duty is.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Nah, my duty is just not to be killed by a Nightmare.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Nah, my duty is just not to be killed by a Nightmare.


JIN - Wha--... then... you don't do anything to "keep" people's "dreams" of any sort ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Maybe I'll explain at a later time, just not now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Maybe I'll explain at a later time, just not now.


JIN - Oh, there we go with that again. Me giving away all there is to know about me, and when it's the other's turn, they're just, "maybe later".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Fine. As long as I live, my soul acts as a sort of gate preventing Nightmares from manifesting beyond the Dreamworld. Which is probably why they aren't here right now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Fine. As long as I live, my soul acts as a sort of gate preventing Nightmares from manifesting beyond the Dreamworld. Which is probably why they aren't here right now.


JIN - See ? That's not so hard, is it ?... Although : "as long as I live" ? I thought you said Nightmares seek to kill you... as in, your kind or something ? Not just you individually ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

They do seek to kill my kind, the DreamKeepers. I'm just saying it like that as I'm the only one of those here.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> They do seek to kill my kind, the DreamKeepers. I'm just saying it like that as I'm the only one of those here.


JIN - Oh... so, you mean this world need at least one Dream-Keeper around to ward those monsters off ?... 'Cause if so, I think I understand why you came to this place through that rift... although, that's just my guess.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

I don't know! This is why I wanted to say it later


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't know! This is why I wanted to say it later


JIN - Or, I could guess that you were "sent" here to defend this world. Could be one reason, too... but, OK, I'll stop pestering you with that here.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Is anybody else awake?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Is anybody else awake?


JIN - Uh... the bartender ? (chuckles and takes another sip of cocktail, then brings the glass to Azrion) Want some ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Umm, nah.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Smacks the Rathalos once more over the top of his head* You had enough confusing the folks for one night?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

You seem a bit violent tonight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> *Smacks the Rathalos once more over the top of his head* You had enough confusing the folks for one night?


(Jin looks up at the Dragon and raises his eyebrow, then at Azeion, and finally back at his glass of cocktail, observing the two from where he sits, with the glass now near his face, acting like he doesn't care what those two are doing.)


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You seem a bit violent tonight.


Is that surprising to you?.. *Rubs Azrion's head over where he kept smacking him* eh, you're right. Sorry there pal.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

What brings you to this bar, and your attire? *referencing his outfit, it was quite different from what he's used to*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What brings you to this bar, and your attire? *referencing his outfit, it was quite different from what he's used to*


I was technically in this before, you just forgot because I never thoroughly illustrated it to your conscious visual sensory registration because.. I forgot to do that until I arrived to this alternate reality *looks aside as he scratches the back of his own neck*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(Jin doesn't seem to mind the two anymore. He places the glass down and proceeds to polish his weapons again, just to see how the prism-like surface of the Gladius shine in the lights. From such a dark and shadowy corner of the bar, the Gladius give away brighter lights than normal.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Am I a Data-Scroll?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Am I a Data-Scroll?


(Jin perks his ears at the word "Data-Scroll", as well as Azrion's full sentence, but still waits in silence to hear more about it.)


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Am I a Data-Scroll?


*seems to once more. Gentle tap Azrion over the head* you're not a Data-scroll knuckle head. You're a Rathalos


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Yeah, and a sexy one at that. *winks at him*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*pokes his eye*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Ouch! *he thought he would never hurt him, but he was apperantly wrong about that, making him sad*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

((I'll wait for you two to include me in the conversation~))


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Looks at his saddened face and sighs* cmon, it didn't hurt that bad. I didn't even use my nails. 

*looks over to the other person* So how did you say my friend Arrived here?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> *Looks at his saddened face and sighs* cmon, it didn't hurt that bad. I didn't even use my nails.
> 
> *looks over to the other person* So how did you say my friend Arrived here?


JIN - Oh, me ? Just stopped by for a drink, not much. Then went on to track down some sort of illegal Hunter that collect Dragon Scales for sell, and had some workout there. Then back here for another drink. Just a Bounty-Hunter's another day at work, not much. You ?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*grins as the concept of an act of pure greed and violent intent perked up some older part of himself, a thing about his very being none could explain it.* you don't say? So, perhaps I could assume you are what happens when someone persistently hunts big game without a guild permit?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> *grins as the concept of an act of pure greed and violent intent perked up some older part of himself, a thing about his very being none could explain it.* you don't say? So, perhaps I could assume you are what happens when someone persistently hunts big game without a guild permit?


(The Dragon-like creature perks his ears up, trying to catch what he just hears, but in the end still raises his eyebrows in confusion.)

JIN - Um... sorry ? Mind slowing down a bit ?

(His Vietnamese accent gives away his rather limited listening skills in English, or that his ears are just not sharp enough, possibly due to listening to loud musics with his earbuds on too often.)


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Daz couldn't help but think to myself 'no wonder Azrion has seemed right at home in this far side of all infinity. He rephrased nonetheless.* So, when someone kills and sells without permission, you are the one they turn to for getting rid of the hunter?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> *Daz couldn't help but think to myself 'no wonder Azrion has seemed right at home in this far side of all infinity. He rephrased nonetheless.* So, when someone kills and sells without permission, you are the one they turn to for getting rid of the hunter?


JIN - Ooooh, that. Yup, that's me. Bounty-Hunter, Mercenary and Blacksmith.

(The creature proceeds to look around, then moves aside to have a large space for the unknown Dragon to sit with him and Azrion.)

JIN - Here, help yourself.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Nods with a thankful smirk. It was meant to be appreciative though some could always mistake the dragon's face for something more sinister by nature* how many of these kinds of people have you put down, do you reckon?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

JIN - I could only remember that it's "OVER 12000" or so. Yeah... I've murdered "quite a bit"...

(As if the number isn't high enough, he just flat-out says so with a playful but innocent look on his face ; one would assume he's just kidding, but then again, no-one would ever joke about making a living out of hunting down criminals like that.)


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*The dragon just smiles widely and darkly at Jin. Replying in a soothe manner* I can tell. How many of them have you enjoyed.?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> *The dragon just smiles widely and darkly at Jin. Replying in a soothe manner* I can tell. How many of them have you enjoyed.?


JIN - All of them. Every single one of them. Each one, each different way to murder their face. They mess with the best, they die like the rest.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*His smiled slowly inched into a grin* Right. You're right. Every kill meant a good reward. *chuckles to himself a moment*

Do you believe in a heaven or hell?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

JIN - Heaven... nope. Hell, on the other hand... "hell yes", I do. Uh, not that I'm any sort of satanist, though.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

All the better... *Giving a dark grin that stretched unnaturally far back, his glare played with any sentient sensory input, making his teal eyes seem to shift subtly in eerie ways and blink indistinguishably between teal and an ill necrotic purple*

*But his expression snapped back to what it was before* To have a drink about, eh? *Bearing a more friendly grin*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> All the better... *Giving a dark grin that stretched unnaturally far back, his glare played with any sentient sensory input, making his teal eyes seem to shift subtly in eerie ways and blink indistinguishably between teal and an ill necrotic purple*
> 
> *But his expression snapped back to what it was before* To have a drink about, eh? *Bearing a more friendly grin*


(Jin seems rather unconfortable with Daz's questionable expression earlier ; when asked about the drink, he gets a bit reluctant and defensive.)

JIN - Uh, sure...


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Daz seemed to infact neglect Jin's attitude as if it wasn't even there. Perhaps use to it by now or it was a mood so insignificant to him it was hardly sensed. He ordered up some drinks for all 3 of them at the table.*
So, Im new here. Where are you from, Jin? *Not even having heard his name yet*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(Jin gets more uncomfortable and uneasy when he hears his own name, when he hasn't even introduced himself yet.)

JIN - Wh-what--... just how do you know my name ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

*he took a sip of whatever it was that he ordered* He knows.. stuff.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he took a sip of whatever it was that he ordered* He knows.. stuff.


(Jin looks at Azrion, then back at Daz, feeling a bit nervous and getting more defensive.)

JIN - You're kinda creeping me out.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Daz chuckled amusingly at that. But that was all. He honestly had no intent to harm anyone, atleast not anymore. Though it was still a bit fun to do what he did best. Creep people out. Taking a swig of his own drink, letting down the glass with a loud pleased sigh*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(Jin, feeling extremely uneasy at this point because of Daz, stands up, gets his weapons, and moves to another table, not even bothering to take the drink with him.)

JIN - (to the two) I need some change of scenery.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

*puts his arm around Daz* Ya drove dem off.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Grinning as he threw his arm back around Azrion, looking like a couple of trunkards already* Yeaa, awww.. I sure did.

Cmon, buddy, Im not so bad. Only when Im REALLY angry~ *He called out to the Jin that had moved away*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

*takes another sip of his drink* What is this?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *takes another sip of his drink* What is this?


Poison... *He jokingly whispered to him*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Mmm, I love poison. *he gulps the whole thing down without a second thought*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Mmm, I love poison. *he gulps the whole thing down without a second thought*


I'm serious...... *He vaguely whispered this time*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

I know, like I said, I love poison..  *he loves that stuff*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*He sure loves that stuff... Though it was not poison afterall. However he knew Azrion truly suspected it to be, so why not?* Boy, you sure love poison...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Now tell me why the hell you would ever spike my drink?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Maybe I secretly hate you? I don't know, maybe because I knew you'd like it? who knows... *Patted his shoulder* I'm chill enough right now.. I think I want to go on a legit sparring match. Bar fight even. None of my BS powers, just man-to-man combat! *Got himself plastered*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Is it time for a... "BEATDOWN BAR BRAWL??!!" -By Mr. Torgue


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 4, 2016)

(_A few minutes later, Tony is starting to feel a little tipsy and depressed. Maybe the alcohol was getting to him a lot quicker than he thought. He looks around and then looks up at the stage, which is vacant right now. He gets down from his bar stool, and walks out to the car and leaves._)


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

OH YEEE BROTHR! TIME FOR A SMACK DOWN!...
*Notices the man leave and looks to Azrion with a drunk sniffle* Was that one because of me? or was that something else?..


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

I don't really know. So who ya fighting?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(As Daz looks around, he sees that aside Azrion, Jin is the only one in the bar that seems capable of handling a fight. However, Jin also looks totally uninterested in whatever Daz is about to bring in.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

*looking into his empty glass of whatever he drank, unsure of what it actually was* Who's fighting first?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Is now the one sleeping at the table*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

*nudging Daz on the shoulder* I thought you were fighting someone?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

No body wants to try and fight a HellDweller, you crazy?? *Chuckles as he kept his head down on the table*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

But you said none of your BS powers?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(Jin overhears what Daz says and only smirks in silence, then mumbles to himself.)

JIN - No-one wants to mess with "High Emperor of the Nether-Void" either, pretty boy... I got some "Rules of Nature 101" right here if you want it, hehe...

(He then drinks up the glass of cocktail and sits back, waiting for Daz to find an opponent so he can watch the fight.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

I doubt Joseph would want fighting in the bar.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Daz seemed to grin as there was a form of inner darkened pride in the air. Continues his drunken attitude* How about Jack the Ripper over thar. *Pointing to Jin* He seems like, a powerful fellah.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

It's.. It's a metaphor, or whatever, ya know?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

How much of that stuff have you been drinking?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Enough, okay!? *Drunken tantrum*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

*rests his arm over his shoulder* Do as you wish.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Fine I'll fight myself if I have to! *One foot over his seat in determination*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

Yeah, you did have too much of that poison.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

*Suddenly a boxing match was on the stage that equated to a game of Rock'em Sock'em Robots, Daz vs Daz. The one that lost literally lost their head in a bloody mess*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

The hell is going on anymore? *Azrion's life seemed fragmented far beyond understanding, he wishes he was just back in Anduruna sometimes*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 4, 2016)

Trying to give life to this universe... Should I go evil again or something on the city?.. Maybe that will give people movin, eh?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 4, 2016)

No. *he puts his head down on the table*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

((For some reason, I never got any notifications about new replies of this thread, so I kinda missed a lot, sorry))

(Having nothing else even in the least good enough to put his mind to, Jin returns back to the table where Daz and Azrion are sitting.)

JIN - Hey, heard that you're looking for a bar fight ?... Jeez, there's no way of saying that without sounding awkward.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

*pointing to Daz* Yeah, he's kinda violent tonight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

JIN - Well, I got nothing better to do, and since I heard he said "no BS powers, just plain physical vigor" and whatever, I feel like I won't lose too quick then.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

*pointing over to the bloody mess that he made* Not sure if that's a good idea considering he punched his own head off.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

JIN - ... I'm just gonna get another drink then, don't mind me~ (returns back to his table and pretends like he hasn't asked anything)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

Where's Joseph or Ev? They haven't been here in what seems like forever.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

JIN - Meh, they're probably too bored by now, I guess.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

*sighs* Do you like fire?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

JIN - You got some tricks to show me ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

Nah, just askin. *pokes Daz*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

JIN - I think the bar is closed... not really, but still... (stands up and grabs his weapons) Well, I'm off. My family needs me, can't just make myself... "wasted".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

Alright. See ya soon, Jinny! *heads into the back room*


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (May 8, 2016)

_Joseph yawns scratching his head as he walks from the back room "What day is it?.."_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

*immediately comes back from that same room* It's Xür Day, some creepy guy is outside selling strange guns and stuff, he said he's leaving at 4:00 A.M.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 8, 2016)

*Daz was unfortunately passed out while standing as he stood where he had claimed victory over himself. However the fact that Jin was leaving popped his snooze bubbled* HUH? Wait! Dont mind the mess! *Tucked the body under the stage curtains* I would never do that to anyone in a legit fight I swear!! *Chases after him and practically begging at his ankles* I want to experience a bar fiiiight! Do you know how much a thing like me values learning by sensory input and cultural activity attendance!? *Crying practically in a cartoonish manner*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 8, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _Joseph yawns scratching his head as he walks from the back room "What day is it?.."_


Also, it's Saturday now. Past midnight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> *Daz was unfortunately passed out while standing as he stood where he had claimed victory over himself. However the fact that Jin was leaving popped his snooze bubbled* HUH? Wait! Dont mind the mess! *Tucked the body under the stage curtains* I would never do that to anyone in a legit fight I swear!! *Chases after him and practically begging at his ankles* I want to experience a bar fiiiight! Do you know how much a thing like me values learning by sensory input and cultural activity attendance!? *Crying practically in a cartoonish manner*


(Jin turns around and starts to feel rather uncomfortable at Daz "crying" and begging at his ankles in such a rather unthinkable manner.)

JIN - OK, OK, goodness me, stand up ! We'll have a "legit" bar fight, where I'll try my best not to get my @$$ handed to me too bad, if that's what you want !


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (May 8, 2016)

_Joseph looks at the trio with a slight bit o annoyance "I woulds rather you not have a bar fight here,"  the feline states as he pours himself a drink behind the bar._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

JIN - (looks at Joseph, then back at Daz) Uh... you... you heard him... (drops sweats a bit) N-no bar fights, uh, no-one gets hurt !... Y-yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

How about if it's just those 2 and not all 3 of us?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> How about if it's just those 2 and not all 3 of us?


JIN - (hits Azrion in the elbow as he whispers) I said NOPE. I'm not gonna fight some "Hell-Dweller", whatever that is... !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

*he pulls out a strange-looking black rifle that he bought from the merchant outside* Why not?


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (May 8, 2016)

_Joseph takes a long sip form his drink, "You can fight outside my bar but not inside,"  He turns to Azrion, "And please put away the weapon"_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *he pulls out a strange-looking black rifle that he bought from the merchant outside* Why not?


JIN - I don't feel like having my @$$ handed to me right now, no thanks.



Joseph1R2P3 said:


> _Joseph takes a long sip form his drink, "You can fight outside my bar but not inside,"  He turns to Azrion, "And please put away the weapon"_


JIN - (awkwardly looks at his weapons and awkwardly puts them back on his back) I'm cool~


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

I just wanna see what this thing actually is. *looking at its sleek black design, it says SUROS on its barrel*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*heads into the back room once more as nothing is seeming to happen*


----------



## Dazreiello (May 10, 2016)

*Daz's face lit up for a minute before it suddenly shattered, crunching up into a despair but dumbfounded expression when they decides no bar fighting* awww dammit. It's fine... My body seems to be sobering up again. It's not a bar fight without the buzz.

*Walks over to Azrion and his new toy* wait. What money did you spend to buy this hunk of junk?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*turning back when he hears him* Hunk of junk?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 10, 2016)

For all we know, you just picked up a rusty ol rifle from some generic manufacturer. You don't even know if it still works at all.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*looks at it closely, the technology seems unfamiliar, yet advanced* It doesn't even have the smallest bit of rust on it, what do you mean rusty?


----------



## Dazreiello (May 10, 2016)

Broken is what I mean by rusty *Takes the rifle from Azrion to inspect it himself, Unknowing of the fact that he would be occasionally having the barrel pointing directly at the other's in the bar.*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*the gun doesn't look broken at all, and very capable of firing. His careless handling of the gun is quite scary* Doesn't look broken either.


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> In all honesty, it has been waaay to long since I have RPed online so I figured why not make a post for one.  It would be a good way for me to make some online friends in the community.  I welcome anyone who wants to join... just please keep any NSFW in a privet chat for the sake of the forum rules.  Like I said, it has been way to long for me so forgive if I do not have the greatest starting point or setting.
> 
> Setting:  A modern city (for now to remain unnamed for simplicity and more room to world build)
> 
> _(Joseph, an anthropomorphic cat, lays asleep in a bar booth.  The bar does seems to be well kept but is strangely empty save for the white and brown feline, who periodically murmurs something untangible in his sleep.)_



I'm in!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

MetroidFan said:


> I'm in!


#Thisstoryisdeadtoosoyouresuperlate


----------

